# Very strange and ironic thing



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is kind of funny and i noticed it when i was reading a topic on arofanatics. In north america every one wants exotic food for their flowerhorns, arrowanna, and other very high quality animals... They pay out the ass for this stuff on ebay, or from different importers of it in the US. On the other hand, all the top aro guys are saying that they want hikari cichlid complete, and that this is the absolute best stuff... but they cant find it anywhere! Just goes to show you that sometimes you just want somthing because its exotic when something better is sitting right underneath your own nose. A lesson for us all.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Yea, I agree.

Rumors or so bad, as I am thinking all these get started.

Just like a new record that comes out- The Record label buys like 2 million copies the first week in the hopes of it being "In the Top 10" will get more records sold. Which usually works, just like the rumours of what fish brand is the best.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good point!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> Yea, I agree.
> 
> Rumors or so bad, as I am thinking all these get started.
> 
> Just like a new record that comes out- The Record label buys like 2 million copies the first week in the hopes of it being "In the Top 10" will get more records sold. Which usually works, just like the rumours of what fish brand is the best.


 holy sh*t, what a scam. Why would anyone include the sales from a record label buying its own cds, though?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I always stand by Hikari. Very good stuff.

~Dj


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> > holy sh*t, what a scam. Why would anyone include the sales from a record label buying its own cds, though?


 I'm not sure how it works exactly, but I heard a story about it like ten years ago. I think maybe because it's common practice for Labels to do that, that it's accepted by all the record companies.

It helps sell the records, because it's always on the top of the charts and people who don't have it might think it's a great album because it's sold so many copies.

In the days since Napster was going, and P2P now, I'm not sure how much of an effect it has, other than mass DL'ing off the i-net, or even if it's still a practice that is being used today.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You might be thinking about buy-backs.. The way the industry works is they make the store buy so many of their cds... then they have a certain percentage that they have to buy back if that percentage does not sell.

Best pellet is probably Hikari Cichlid Complete, but taking it a step further you can make your own blend by adding in spirulina pellets to the mix. Cichlid complete is the best for stimulating nuchal humpage because it contains salmon... a good source of omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3s increase circulation which brings out many of the extreme features on midas, trimacs, flowerhorns etc.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Is Hikari Complete the green pellets with 35% min protein? I figure the only difference between the two is Hikari Gold has 40% min protein, and hence that's expected to bring out "better color" and stuff.

I use Gold cuz Umbriferum on predfish keeps saying that nothing below 40% protein is acceptable for SA/CAs. It also only costs a dollar more than Complete.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

He is wrong, first of i would suggest taking the advice of the flowerhorn gurus of arofanatics over him as it is obviously that a higher skill is needed in the fine details then keeping umbees.

Secondly cichlid complete has 46 percent protein... and its a much better source. There is minimal meaty protein in cichlid gold. Most of it is bread, nut, soy based etc. This should even count for protein. Compare the ingredients... and there is no comparison. Cichlid Complete is the best pellet period. Your thinking of a different lower grade pellet because CC is twice as expensive as gold.. in the 12 to 15 dollar range.


----------

